# Has Anyone working with Custom Design Printed



## din4 (May 22, 2007)

Has anyone has experience working/have a store at customdesignprinted.com?


----------



## dewaz (Oct 23, 2009)

this is artsnow reseller, ..
you may research some review about quality and service of artsnow at this forums.


----------

